# Oversubscribing of medicines must stop, says government



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I found this BBC article interesting.

"around 6.5% of hospital admissions are caused by adverse effects of medicines. This rises to up to 20% in the over-65 age group."
Is this statement true in most peoples experience?
"GPs will only ever prescribe medication to patients in conversation with them, and after a frank discussion about the risks and benefits of the treatment - and when alternative options have been explored."
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-58639253


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We don't know the answers but try this and come back if you have any trouble.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Repeat prescriptions without reassessment make up for much of this medicine taking. That is what needs to be tackled, not the initial prescription. Says he who how meekly opens up his pill dispenser night and morning.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I fear it’s all part of a bigger plan and perhaps it’s the time they ‘come for the GPs’ we’ve all seen it in the press too. 

Be prepared for smartly worded HMG statements about reviewing the system for a better service, this will gain traction due to Covid issues but you can be assured it’ll potentially all point to privatisation as quite a few in HMG have previously commented via their Tufton Street connections that it’s an option.

Oh yes, don’t forget there’ll be a pound or two in it for their backers and they’ll be fine because they can afford private healthcare.

Another Project Fear ??? Well they sleep walked a sizeable number into Brexit and look where that’s got us.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a similar conversation with my doc only this morning, I have a seriously bad memory and my meds keep changing to the point I am unsure what to take and when sometimes, I have asked why any meds that I do not require are not removed from my repeat list, too complicated I am told, I also asked why my records which I have access to online do not allow me to do it or at least have access to the doctors notes so I can double check for myself, not allowed it seems.

I initially went due to stomach pain I thought it might be due to taking Aspirin, Statins and a blood pressure med, online they say not a good idea, Doc said it's normal, but still booked me in for all kinds of tests including a full BBC camera crew.


I used to have faith, but now I'm not so sure, but we have no alternative.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When ever we go to the pharmacy for a repeat or maybe a new prescription, we hand over out Carte Vitale or health card and it's poked into their terminal. I guess it shows the pharmacist our treatment and whats been prescribed. It also indicates what's free and whats chargeable and the end date of current prescriptions.

So next week I have to drop in on my new doc to do an introduction while he again pops the Carte Vitale into his terminal and ask for another 12 month prescription for bp tabs. Plus I guess he gets a copy of all my recent scan results. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My current doctor is sh*t hot on removing any medication that is not required from your "repeat" list. I am very careful what I tell him now. I told him that I had stopped taking my zinc and he promptly removed it only to have to reinstate it when the bloods came back that my levels had dropped again 
My late mother's doctor, on the other hand, let her order, every four weeks, about four or five things that she did not need and did not take! I returned a black bin bag of unused drugs to them after she died.

As to adverse reactions - it is almost impossible to tell who will react and who will not so I'm not sure what is behind that thinking?


----------

